# flowering anubias nana



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

One of the anubias nana plants is flowring in the 60 gallon aquarium. It is a plant that I bought recently...I am wondering if this flower and perhaps also the leaf shape is showing that this particular plant was grown emersed or submerged? I have been reading that some aquarium plants are grown emersed at nurseries and that when they are emersed, the leaf shape tends top change (such as Lobelia cardinalis and some of the crypts (?) ). Honestly, I am not experienced enough to be able to know the difference on the anubias...can someone please tell me if this anubias nana flower/leaf shape shows an emersed or submerged form? Or maybe there really isn't a difference with this kind of plant?

I guess what I am trying to ask is this---is the anubias nana flowering because it was grown emersed? And wouldn't a flower want to be above water for pollination by insects?

This is all so fascinating---what fun to have an anubias flower!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice plant.


I would think it was grow emersed. Most commercial plants offered that are not true aquatics plants are.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I did not realize that anubias are not truly aquatic. To my eye, the leaves just look too perfect for submersed growth, but anubias do flower while completely underwater.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

I've had them bloom after growing underwater for a few years, the particular plant blooming had never been emersed.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I've only seen a flowering anubias a handful of times, very neat! means the plant is very healthy! I would have to agree it was probably grown emersed at first


----------



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

ckraft said:


> I've had them bloom after growing underwater for a few years, the particular plant blooming had never been emersed.


+1 my Anubias flower every few months


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow, that's nice! Thanks for sharing


----------

